

Hey Microsoft: The "Apple Tax" doesn't just apply to Apple, and isn't a tax. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/01/06/two-things-about-the-apple-tax-it-doesnt-just-apply-to-apples-and-it-isnt-a-tax/

======
sadiq
The irony is, you've got a choice whether to pay the Apple tax or not (i.e
don't buy a Mac). On the rest of computers out there (especially laptops),
you're forced to pay a Microsoft tax _, whether you want to use the operating
system or not.

_ \- excluding maybe Dell's Linux offers and low-end netbooks.

~~~
jcl
I, too, found it funny that the article avoids mentioning the well-known
"Microsoft tax". In relation to that term, however, the term "Apple tax" might
be valid: While it's hard to buy a PC without having to pay for Windows, it's
impossible to legally use Mac OSX without having to pay for Apple hardware.

~~~
flashgordon
actually the same extends to the iPhone SDK, which is virtually unusable
without a mac.. i use the word virtually since you COULD run OSX on a PC by
doing all hacks yourself but not really a headache free process...

sure apple is not forcing anyone to pay a tax, but then what IS a tax?
technically apple's antiques are causing a reduction to the consumer
surplus... is that better?

------
grouchyOldGuy
"The idea is based on the undeniably-true proposition that you can buy Windows
PCs with better specs than Macs for a lot less money."

That was true a decade and more ago, but hasn't been true for a long time.
Match a Mac with a Dell spec-for-spec and the Mac is the same price or a bit
cheaper, but the reputation still lingers.

~~~
nomoresecrets
Only if you're inside one of the Mac product ranges.

e.g. I want a desktop Mac without an integrated LCD (i.e. not an iMac), and
without putting up with laptop class components which compromise performance
(i.e. not a Mac mini or laptop).

So my choice is a Mac Pro: starting at $2799(!)

Fair enough, it's an awesome machine (8 cores, great case design, etc), but
it's still nearly 3 thousand dollars.

(Aside: I own PCs and Macs, I just feel there's a bit of a gap in Apple's
product range there. It's quite possible Apple are right though, and that most
people will want to buy a laptop or iMac).

